# Documents for Skill Assessment with ACS (Software Enginer)



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had just joined to this great helping forum. 

I am getting ready to apply for Skill Assessment to ACS. Could any one please help me with the list of documents i have to submit. I am planning to apply through online. Do i have to upload scaned copy of all my documents or send only through post?.

Thanks and Regards,

Eby


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

ebyoct82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had just joined to this great helping forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Eby..

For applying online, u need to upload scanned/certified copies AND also u need to send all the certified hard copies to ACS. This is mandatory.

1st, when you fill all the details and pay online, they will give an application record. Take print of that cos u need to send that to ACS with certified copies of ur docs.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List includes CERTIFIED copies of:

1. Online application record [u need to sign and put the date]
2. Email Acknowledgment of ur online application with reference number [better sign and put the date]

3. Identity and Age Proof: Passport
4. Evidence of Change of Name [if required]

5. Degree Final Consolidated Mark sheet
6. Degree Certificate

7. Reference letter(s) from companies 
[see ACS guidelines on how the ref letter shud be. The usual experience letter we get from the company wont be enough sometimes. Hope ur aware of Statutory Declaration also, if not see ACS site]. 

+ I have sent payslips of my prev companies also: to be on the safer side, if they r not still convinced with the ref letter

8. Resume
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All the docs mentioned above [1-8] needs to be certified by notary public. But I did it thru a lawyer. Not sure whether it is OK with them. My application is still in process. 

Once u have submitted ur application online, u can send the hard copies to ACS as registered post/courier. They prefer reg post.

Thats all.. Hope this info was useful.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply Sunil. 

Do i have to upload my degree transcript(syllabus - 30 pages) with the online application?. Could i upload the scanned copy off original documents or the scanned attested copy.

Regards
EBY


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

ebyoct82 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply Sunil.
> 
> Do i have to upload my degree transcript(syllabus - 30 pages) with the online application?. Could i upload the scanned copy off original documents or the scanned attested copy.
> ...




No need of the syllabus. Only upload your degree certificate + consolidated mark list.

U can either upload scanned copy of originals OR scanned attested copies.. both are accepted..


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi Eby..
> 
> For applying online, u need to upload scanned/certified copies AND also u need to send all the certified hard copies to ACS. This is mandatory.
> 
> ...


I didn't see a request for resume at any of ACS requirements.


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

Appreciate if you point us to where this is stated.

Thanks all.


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

shesma said:


> I didn't see a request for resume at any of ACS requirements.


A resume is not essential as far I recall reading through the instructions.
I struggle to see how this can be that useful to them given the fact you will have written it!!! Hardly an independent viewpoint...


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't remember whether resume is mentioned anywhere. I have seen so many giving the resume also. This is to make assessor's job easier since everything is stated point by point. 

I also remember, when i initially consulted an agent, she was also saying to attach the resume.

Anyways nothing wrong in attaching the resume, and if 100% sure that it is not mentioned anywhere in the guidelines, then it shud not be required. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Following is list of *scanned * softcopy of original documents that i uploaded with the online application
*Education: Bachelors*
- Degree
- Transcript (Front and back; since grading system is printed on back of transcript)
*
Education: Microsoft Certification*
- Transacript
- Online Vertification Link Doc (I just created doc file which contains my id/password and link to verify my transcript) 

*Experience:Company2*
- Reference Letter (Signed by HR Manager)
- Job Description (Signed by HR Manager and Head of Dept)
- Certificates
- Business Cards of mine, HR Manager,Head of Dept

*Experience:Company1*
- Reference Letter (Includes the job description,Signed by HR Manager)
- Business Cards of HR Manager



Following is list of *certified* copy of documents that i sent by post (in order)
- A copy of the signed online ‘application record’
- The email acknowledgement with the reference 
- A certified copy of passport
- Certified copy of Degree
- Certified copy of transcript
- Certified copy of Mark sheet Inter
- Certified copy of Intermediate Certificate
- Certified copy of Mark sheet Matric
- Certified copy of Matric Certificate
- Company2:Reference Letter
- Company2:JD 
- Company2:Certificates
- Company2:Business Cards
- Company1:Reference Letter
- Company1:Business Cards
- Resume


I think i have just given what they require.. not more than that ..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> I think i have just given what they require.. not more than that ..


Don't u think it will create problem for them to identify which documents are of their interest. if they want to see what computer related courses u have studied in graduation they will need to search your graduation transcript in 16 documents


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Don't u think it will create problem for them to identify which documents are of their interest. if they want to see what computer related courses u have studied in graduation they will need to search your graduation transcript in 16 documents


Shall I need to worry


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Shall I need to worry


Off curse not brother, i sent more documents then you, my case officer got confused and asked some degree related questions but at the end everything went fine. Then for DIAC i decided to keep things simple.

Remember provide all possible *Relevant* documents, i don't see the use of metric certificates and business cards with reference letters.

Recently i have uploaded my tax returns documents to case officer even he did not request for those but tax documents are highly relevant for DIAC processing.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Off curse not brother, i sent more documents then you, my case officer got confused and asked some degree related questions but at the end everything went fine. Then for DIAC i decided to keep things simple.
> 
> Remember provide all possible *Relevant* documents, i don't see the use of metric certificates and business cards with reference letters.
> 
> Recently i have uploaded my tax returns documents to case officer even he did not request for those but tax documents are highly relevant for DIAC processing.


Every information i got for immigration process is from here .. Anyways I doubt the same for matric docs but still provided. 

I got your point wese (Y).. 

I hope CO finds my transcript


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Shall I need to worry


No need to worry - if your course units are in your transcripts then that is fine.
YOU DONT NEED TO SEND A RESUME!

My course grades are not even on my resume. That is what a course transcript is for...
When you submit to ACS you have to list all of your experience and education in the main application form. They would expect to have to look at the transcripts to find anything else.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this place and found it really helpful...Thanks to u all for such a gr88 effort.

Can anyone tell, how much experience is required for skill assessment?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

varunkhunger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this place and found it really helpful...Thanks to u all for such a gr88 effort.
> 
> Can anyone tell, how much experience is required for skill assessment?


Visit Immi.gov.au for start.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Visit Immi.gov.au for start.


Thanks Shafaqat for the reply...i have gone through the site but still i'm in doubt..

I will really appreciate if anyone will reply to the doubts i have asked.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Your occupation and qualification?


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Your occupation and qualification?


I have done BE(Computer Science and Engineering) and having 2.5 years of Exp in IT.
Plz tell me about the format of experience letter also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

varunkhunger said:


> I have done BE(Computer Science and Engineering) and having 2.5 years of Exp in IT.
> Plz tell me about the format of experience letter also.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Format of exp letter has been discussed several times on this forum, just search.
Also visit ACS site for detail of assessment process and let us know if u feel confusion.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Format of exp letter has been discussed several times on this forum, just search.
> Also visit ACS site for detail of assessment process and let us know if u feel confusion.




Hi Shafaqat....watever u have posted was just simple talk not useful to me as well as others who will read, jus wasted my tym nd urs in replyin with useless talks.....nyways thankyou so much for the suggestion....i will go through the ACS site.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

varunkhunger said:


> Hi Shafaqat....watever u have posted was just simple talk not useful to me as well as others who will read, jus wasted my tym nd urs in replyin with useless talks.....nyways thankyou so much for the suggestion....i will go through the ACS site.


thanx for your comment, if u feel your time is very precious then don't waste here and hire a consultant and leave posting.
I said ACS is first step, go and read the site carefully, if u feel any confusion then let us know, people are here to share their experience, they will not provide consultancy.
If i share my experience then that will be totally relevant to my case, i would not advise you to follow exactly.

Good luck for your case.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> thanx for your comment, if u feel your time is very precious then don't waste here and hire a consultant and leave posting.
> I said ACS is first step, go and read the site carefully, if u feel any confusion then let us know, people are here to share their experience, they will not provide consultancy.
> If i share my experience then that will be totally relevant to my case, i would not advise you to follow exactly.
> 
> Good luck for your case.


First u asked my details and then sayin go thrgh the site u cud hav said that earlier also....nyways didnt meant to hurt u....Thanks for wishing me luck and wish u luck too for PR..


----------



## m2.venkat (Oct 26, 2010)

*Not able to find the suitable ANZSCO for SAP Profesional*

Hi I am New to this forum..i have already applied for the ACS assessment and got the negative result...i have 6 yrs of SAP experience and applied on my own and they have considered only the last 1 yr...becoz the designation given by the last company as ANALYST Programmer...i applied under category B and under the ANZSCO code 261311 - Analyst Programmer...but i find all the ICT ANZSCO code are almost same be it analyst programmer, software engineer or OCT business analyst..so my doubt is for SAP consultants who have a mix of roles in their career as help desk analyst, functional analyst, functional consultant, team lead, senior consultant shoudl apply under which code????? i feel they have put not assessable for other 5 yrs...becoz of this reason...
with regards
m2.venkat


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi There , 

Should I send my resume and contract along for ACS assesment ?! 

Currently I am working as IT AND BIZ DEVELOPMENT manager ... but I wanna claim my job as ICT BIZ DEVELOPMENT .... do they later on ask for my payslip or contact ?! 

Does ACS really call the company to confirm my position or something ?!

Should I send all document in special way like binding together or just put in envelop and send ?!


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

sasan said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> Should I send my resume and contract along for ACS assesment ?!
> 
> ...


Please read PASA 2.0 form carefully and it will answer all your questions in detail.

It says resume is not necessary but helpful but references from employer are necessary. It also says no binder are required.


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

ssrini said:


> Please read PASA 2.0 form carefully and it will answer all your questions in detail.
> 
> It says resume is not necessary but helpful but references from employer are necessary. It also says no binder are required.


-- 

appreciated ur answer . 
another important question is ... I am currently working officialy as Biz Development Manager but I am doing ICT BUSINESS ... 
Can I claim as ICT BIZ DEVELOPMENT AND explain in the work letter that is my officialy title because of work permit ! 
and I explain that I am doing ICT BIZ DEVELOPMENT ?!


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

sasan said:


> --
> 
> appreciated ur answer .
> another important question is ... I am currently working officialy as Biz Development Manager but I am doing ICT BUSINESS ...
> ...


It doesn't matter what your job title is when you are going for ACS assessment.. what does matter most is your responsibilities mentioned in your reference letter and your application as duties are primary factor to decide and not title

So as long as your responsibilities are there you are good to go.


----------



## sujya (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,
Could some someone please advise?. The day after ACS start to process my application I have been granted for MACS CT(I received the email from ACS). And then I asked Assessment officer if i can send that document to them as I thought it will be a + for my assessment.

However they put my application on hold and waiting for my CT certified copy which i think will take 2 more weeks for me to submit to them.

My question is, is the CT certification is worth for me to keep my assessment on hold or i should ask them to proceed without it.

Much appreciated your advise .

-Sujya-


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Regarding proof of employment and reference letters from previous employers, I have the experience letters with job description, dates etc. My problem is that the company I used to work for, does not exist any more as it is more than 3 years before and the contact information on the letter head and business cards might not be valid now. What can I do Under this circumstance.


----------



## reachb4 (Mar 20, 2013)

I dont have a degree certificate available, but i do have a provisional certificate with me. will that be sufficient?


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

mate, i think now we need to upload only the certified copies not the original scanned copies, rite. please update.


----------



## sairam1238 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

Need clarification on following points.

what is certified by notary public? Any lawyer you know in hyderabad who can help me with this ?

Getting certified by notary public is on all the xerox copies right ? do we need to get 
certified on b tech transcripts also ?

references should be from manager or team leads is mandatory ? or from any of the colleagues/peers is fine ?

please clarify


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Sairam,
You need to do photocopy of yoiur documents. it can be balck and white copies also.
Go with the original and the photocopies to any notary office in Hyderabad.
Usually notory guys will be sitting outside the courts.
Get these certified as attested to be true copies. get the notory stamps on the document. remember every document should be certified true copy.
you don't have to upload original documents for ACS but all certified copies only.

Reference should usually be from managers or team lead. if somehow you are not able to get it from immediate supervisors try to get from colleague.
but remember colleague should be on same position as you and not at a junior level.




sairam1238 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need clarification on following points.
> 
> ...


----------



## anick16 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Guys, a quick help I need. I am right now working in UK can I get my certificates attested here or the country of origin, that is- India? I read it somewhere on ACS, in that case, I may have to send the original copies home to get it done by notary.

Also, can someone please give a step by step detail of application process(starting from EoI profile) and mark it sticky. It will be great help for newbies like me.


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> hi Sairam,
> You need to do photocopy of yoiur documents. it can be balck and white copies also.
> Go with the original and the photocopies to any notary office in Hyderabad.
> Usually notory guys will be sitting outside the courts.
> ...


Hi Suku,

I want to apply for Australia PR. For processing, I met one MARA agent in Hyderabad for the same. What he says is I need to transfer Australia Visa Fee money to his account so that he will pay the fee from his account when I get invitation to apply. How genuine he is because what I feel is after getting invitation, directly I can pay the Visa Fee and why should I transfer money to his account. Whatever his charges for his offered services, I can transfer to his account but not the Visa Fee. 

Can you please help me if you processed your application yourself or by any MARA agent. If you have any reference for MARA agent, please let me know. 

Also can you please forward me some sample IT (Developer Programmer or Software Engineer) reference letters which you got from your Manager/HR (Previous Companies) to -- *<SNIP - please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator >*

Thanks in advance.
Laxmi


----------



## gkumar1005 (May 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Could someone please post the list of documents I need to go for ACS (2015)?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## MohitB (Jun 7, 2016)

*Do I need to submit all my Marksheets ?*

Hi All,

I have done
1) 10th 
2) Diploma in computer science 
3) Engineering in IT

4) 1st exp (refferal letter is ready)
5) 2nd exp refference letter is ready. 



Do I need to submit All my marksheet from diploma in computers or only the final marksheet. Same thing for engineering . As after diploma i got admission directly in second year engineering in Pune university . So Do i need to submit only the final marksheet or all the transcripts are required ?


Anything else that i need to submit ?


----------



## bgupta (Jun 11, 2016)

*Docs required for ACS (Skills Assessment)*

Hi,

I am a 11.5 yrs experience IT professional and planning for Australian PR. I have following qualifications -

1. B.Com (DU) - Correspondence
2. BCA (IGNOU) - Correspondence
3. MBA-IT (Sikkim Manipal University) - Correspondence
4. ADSE (3 year Diploma in Software Engineering)

Along with couple of certifications like Prince2, ITIL, Scrum etc.

My confusion is whether Correspondence courses from DU, IGNOU, and, SMU are eligible for assessment in Australia or not.

Also, does anyone know for how long ACS Skill Assessment certificate is valid.


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Do we need to send certified hard copies to ACS by post OR only scan copies in EMail is enough..?

Many Thanks,
Laxmi


----------



## bella_fontelo (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi everyone. I would just like to ask if I need to have my husband's skills and education assessed? I am the primary applicant and I will be submitting my documents to ACS as I am B.S Computer Engineer graduate and working as Business Analyst/Software tester for 7 years now. If I need to have his docs assessed, to which assessing body should I submit my partner's document? he is a bachelor of science Information technology graduate however, his current occupation is as radio communication technician. Thank you and hoping to receive respond soon.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

My acs which was done in 2014 is expired. I need to redo the same.
My exp has increased by two years and I am in to a new company. 
Contact details of my previous managers have changed

So I am doing ACS by "Linking to earlier application", updating the Statutory declarations of old companies with new contact details.
I have two questions here: It is mentioned that 
1) All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed
Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along
with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.
Can someone give me an example of this ?

2)Also for current company shall I ask for service certificate as it is mentioned that joining letter is not eligible ? Last time I didnt upload payslips, are they mandatory now ?


----------



## VijayHP (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello All,

I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation today (Visa 190).

Need a quick clarification ... Do I need to get attestation from Notary for my degree transcripts (Mark sheets). I got the degree transcripts from my University where it was already attested by an attestation officer from the university.

Do we still need to get it signed from the notary saying it is a "Certified True copy of the original"?

Also I've got my job reference letters only as a soft copy. Do I need to print them and get it attested by the notary as "Certified True copy of the original"?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VijayHP said:


> Need a quick clarification ... Do I need to get attestation from Notary for my degree transcripts (Mark sheets). I got the degree transcripts from my University where it was already attested by an attestation officer from the university.
> 
> Do we still need to get it signed from the notary saying it is a "Certified True copy of the original"?


Here is what I did.
I scanned all documents, took a colour print and got it attested by Notary. Scanned them and uploaded the same. You can follow the same method, however it costs a tad bit more, but safe.



VijayHP said:


> Also I've got my job reference letters only as a soft copy. Do I need to print them and get it attested by the notary as "Certified True copy of the original"?
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


Wonder how did you get the Job reference letter in soft copy. You mean they are on a company letter head? If so, yes, print them and attest them. If they are not on a letterhead, you need to first get them printed on a letter head and then scan and notarise them


----------



## VijayHP (Oct 8, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Here is what I did.
> I scanned all documents, took a colour print and got it attested by Notary. Scanned them and uploaded the same. You can follow the same method, however it costs a tad bit more, but safe.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the reference letter is in a company letter head. So as you mentioned I will print (Color print) attest the same and scan again.

Thanks a lot for your quick response. It really helps


----------



## darpanhamirani (Oct 20, 2016)

*Documents for Skill Assessment with ACS (Developer Programmer))*

Hi,

I am preparing documents for 190 skill assessments. 

I have appointment, promotion and experience letters from my previous companies. I didn't have pay slips or bank statements for my salary because I was getting it in cash. What are the alternative options against pay slips/bank statements?

Also it's really difficult to get service letter from my previous company. What are the alternative options for against job roles and duties? Is it fine if I will submit only appointment, promotion and experience letters? 

Kindly advice.

Thanks.

Regards
DH


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

darpanhamirani said:


> I have appointment, promotion and experience letters from my previous companies. I didn't have pay slips or bank statements for my salary because I was getting it in cash. What are the alternative options against pay slips/bank statements?


You can attach Offer Letter, Relieving / Experience Letter and Form-16 to prove you worked there and availed salary, in case you dont have pay-slips or bank statements.



darpanhamirani said:


> Also it's really difficult to get service letter from my previous company. What are the alternative options for against job roles and duties? Is it fine if I will submit only appointment, promotion and experience letters?


Job Roles and duties are mandatory. if you cannot get them on Company Letterhead, please prepare a Statutory Declaration from a work colleague or your manager on a stamp paper and get it as an Affidavit from a Notary with "SWORN TO BEFORE ME" seal. 

I've found that it is always better to include as much documentation as possible to avoid negative results.


----------



## darpanhamirani (Oct 20, 2016)

What should I do if I don't have form 16? I was getting salary in cash so don't have any record except appointment, promotions and experience letter.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All,
My name is Narender and I did Bachelors of Technology (Computer Science engineering).
I am applying for skill assessment and I have the experience of two years from my home country India, but the problem arising is that I do not have any Tax return record as salary was below 180000 INR per annum and salary I was getting was cash in hand.

So, Question arises is that Is it mandatory to show Tax Return to get positive skill assessment.

Although I have all of the required documents with me to prove the experience is genuine, but do not want take risk.

Hope to hear from your side.

Thanks


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have gathered all the required documents to send to ACS.

I have my engineering certificates and reference letters from all the employees.

I have a query regarding compilation of the documents.

From what I have read from their site, these are the PDFs I will be uploading

1) PDF containing my passport copy, marriage certificate, name change affidavit, gazette for name change after marriage (All docs certified by notary)

2) PDF containing all marksheet copies and degree certificate (All docs certified by notary)

3) PDF containing reference from employer 1 (All docs certified by notary)

4) PDF containing reference from employer 2 (All docs certified by notary)

5) PDF containing reference from current employer (All docs certified by notary)

Have I correctly compiled my documents?
Also, my mark sheets have a grading on the scale of 1-10. That is I have CGPAs on all my mark sheets.
Am i required to provide a transcript to convert the CGPAs to percentage?

Please guide me regarding the same.

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have gathered all the required documents to send to ACS.
> 
> ...


All documents are perfectly compiled 

Do you have or can easily obtain the transcript to convert the CGPAs to percentage?

Cheers


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes. Its available on their website.

Should I add it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Yes. Its available on their website.
> 
> Should I add it?


In my opinion you should
Cheers


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kumar.apu (Sep 3, 2017)

*what is meant by "certified" in ACS skills assessment?*

Hi,

What is meant by "certified" in this case? Is it enough to send the scanned copy of original certificates, mark sheets and work experience letters?

Thank you?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

kumar.apu said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is meant by "certified" in this case? Is it enough to send the scanned copy of original certificates, mark sheets and work experience letters?
> 
> Thank you?


Certified Documents:
All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files.
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words "Certified True Copy of the Original"
 The signature of the certifying person
 The date signed and name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy


----------



## kumar.apu (Sep 3, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Certified Documents:
> All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files.
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

*Experience Count*

Hi 
I have a query regarding the experience count for ACS assessment. I have 10 Yrs of experience as a Mechanical Engineer. But I have completed my B.Tech Mechanical in the year 2010 after finishing Diploma, Mechanical in 2007.
I have all my experience certificates Pre and Post Degree both.
Does the assessing authority would consider my Pre-degree experience. i.e total experience of 10 years for assessment.

Need your suggestion!!

Regards,

Pankaj Arora 






sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi Eby..
> 
> For applying online, u need to upload scanned/certified copies AND also u need to send all the certified hard copies to ACS. This is mandatory.
> 
> ...


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

Just a quick question.

Do we need to send Hard copies of certificates to ACS? I have already uploaded the soft copies on their site.

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


No need of hard copy to send.


----------



## sanjanna (Nov 3, 2017)

I don’t see anybody mentioning about CDR in the checklists of documents for ACS. I had read that CDR is a mandatory report which consists of 3 components: career episodes, CPD (Continuing Profession Development) and a Summary statement. I’m confused, can anyone clarify? I fall into 189 category.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sanjanna said:


> I don’t see anybody mentioning about CDR in the checklists of documents for ACS. I had read that CDR is a mandatory report which consists of 3 components: career episodes, CPD (Continuing Profession Development) and a Summary statement. I’m confused, can anyone clarify? I fall into 189 category.


CDR is for Engineers Australia assessment whereas RPL is for ACS assessment. Both are required only when your qualification doesn't match the nominated occupation.


----------



## sanjanna (Nov 3, 2017)

So which assessment should I get done? EA or ACS? My degree is different from my work experience. I’ve done my Telecommunication engineering but have work experience as a software engineer and now I’m a Manager. I have 13+ years of work experience.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sanjanna said:


> So which assessment should I get done? EA or ACS? My degree is different from my work experience. I’ve done my Telecommunication engineering but have work experience as a software engineer and now I’m a Manager. I have 13+ years of work experience.


Your assessing authority depends on the occupation you want to apply visa for. 
So everything starts from selecting an appropriate ANZSCO code for your skills. Once you have that, it will be much more clear.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

This may be a very silly question but seeking help as me and my husband are trying to go through whole PR process by ourselves (without involving consultants).

We are in the process of collating all our documents to send to ACS for skill assessment.

1. Employment Reference Letter: My hubby has a total 11 yrs exp, with 6yrs in Company 2
The roles and responsibilities have not been the same as he has moved three projects and with 2 promotions. So should we split the roles and responsibilities across 3 projects with timelines or should it be in a Progressive manner as bullets.

2. Is it mandatory for a Transcript or the Consolidated Mark sheet original would do ? The consolidated mark sheet has all the subjects with marks across all semesters.

TIA


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> This may be a very silly question but seeking help as me and my husband are trying to go through whole PR process by ourselves (without involving consultants).
> 
> We are in the process of collating all our documents to send to ACS for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


1. In my case, i have made a consolidated list of what i have done in last 8 years in my current company. Mine is still with ACS and expecting a result in next couple of weeks.

2. Consolidate Mark sheet is fine.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. In my case, i have made a consolidated list of what i have done in last 8 years in my current company. Mine is still with ACS and expecting a result in next couple of weeks.
> 
> 2. Consolidate Mark sheet is fine.


Thanks Ajay for your prompt response. Waiting to hear from you after assessment results are out.


----------

